# I did it! (photos)



## Chloe2010 (Dec 1, 2007)

My first project completed! 

A 9 patch pillow. :baby04: 

I started cutting out the squares at 11:30am and finished at 3:30pm. I am so happy. 

Some of you will recognise the material used. :dance: 

Here are some photos.




























One side.









The other side.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Emma 
That looks really nice. Your colors go well together and being reversible is clever.

Congratuations on a nice 1st project.

Angie


----------



## Chloe2010 (Dec 1, 2007)

Close up









Close up of other side.









Some of the corners of the squares are not perfect. But I'm happy how it turned out.

I am already thinking about what to make next!


Emma. :dance:


----------



## Chloe2010 (Dec 1, 2007)

On the striped white side some of the stripes go the wrong way. I didn't even notice till I put the photos on here.


----------



## Country Lady (Oct 2, 2003)

Way to go, girl!!! You're doing great. Don't worry about the little oop's. I still learn from my errors. Most of the time, only you will notice.


----------



## Chloe2010 (Dec 1, 2007)

Thanks AngieM2 and Country Lady.

Emma.


----------



## BusyBees2 (Dec 10, 2004)

Emma,
As for the stripes, that isn't an 'error'. We quilters call that a 'design element'! And we always say that 'that was how I intended it to be!'

Great first project!! Looks fabulous!


----------



## Pauline (Jan 28, 2003)

wonderful work Emma that is a really nice pillow you should be proud of it


----------



## MTgirl (Dec 7, 2007)

You go girl!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PETSNEGGS (Oct 7, 2005)

You did a great job! I love it. Can't wait to see your next project.


----------



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

Very Nice!


----------



## hoggie (Feb 11, 2007)

Nice one Emma. And don't worry about the stripes. I am trying to learn to quilt too, and I recently did a square that had a stripe on it. That stripe was going every which way by the time I had finished 

Well done - keep it up

hoggie


----------



## Chloe2010 (Dec 1, 2007)

Thank you busybees2, it's a 'design element' 

Thanks everyone for your encouragement!

Emma


----------



## ruby_jane (May 15, 2007)

Emma2005 said:


> On the striped white side some of the stripes go the wrong way. I didn't even notice till I put the photos on here.


Emma, they are wonderful! :goodjob: Don't worry about the wrong sided stripes--look at it this way...it's a humility block :angel: Always a good thing to include in every quilt!

And the colors remind me of chocolate mint for some reason...


----------



## TC (Jun 22, 2005)

Great job, it's beautiful!


----------



## Square Peg (Dec 20, 2007)

ruby_jane said:


> And the colors remind me of chocolate mint for some reason...


That's what I was thinking! They look good enough to eat


----------



## bopeep (Apr 2, 2007)

WOW !!!
Emma that is great !!!!
I was thinking the stripes are what gives it character.
I really LOVE it !!!!!
Happy Quilting !!
bopeep


----------



## TxCloverAngel (Jun 20, 2005)

Great Job Emma!!


----------



## ELOCN (Jun 13, 2004)

very pretty!


----------



## Glenda in MS (Sep 15, 2007)

The pillow is wonderful, and those aren't imperfections; they are character! You did a great job with the design and construction of your pillow and I just love it!


----------



## Jan in CO (May 10, 2002)

Lovely! That's the kind of sewing I like to do, sit down and finish it or I'll never get back to it! Jan in Co


----------



## greeneyedgirl70 (Aug 26, 2007)

i like the color choices you made, very pretty and cozy looking. Great job for the first time!


----------



## southrngardngal (Oct 18, 2005)

Very pretty, Emma. I love your colors. 

southrngardngal-Jan


----------



## busybee870 (Mar 2, 2006)

I love it!!


----------



## HomesteadBaker (Feb 8, 2006)

Emma2005 said:


> On the striped white side some of the stripes go the wrong way. I didn't even notice till I put the photos on here.


That is "Signature de Emma", a special twist on all your projects.  

The pillow looks great, and I like that it is reversible with the different colors on each side.

Kitty


----------



## FairviewFarm (Sep 16, 2003)

Emma2005 said:


> Some of you will recognise the material used. :dance:


I sure do and am tickled you did. Can't wait to show my niece who sent it.


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Those are terrific Emma!


----------



## Chloe2010 (Dec 1, 2007)

Thank you everyone!

Emma


----------



## sewing nana (Oct 18, 2002)

Way to go girl. When I started to quilt. I was picking it apart. (verbly) Was told there is only one who is perfect. We just do our best and learn from all the many projects we do. I'm so proud of you for finishing a project. Do you know how many ufo's we all have. WAY TO GO!!!!!


----------



## MoCrafter (May 19, 2004)

Emma,

Your pillow is beautiful! You did a great job. When I was 13, I struggled to get through Home Ec. I think it is just wonderful that you are interested in such a fine craft. Keep up the good work. We love looking at pictures of your work. 

Winona


----------



## Tricky Grama (Oct 7, 2006)

How beautiful!

Patty


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

It's very pretty! I love the colors!


----------



## Farmer K (Oct 7, 2003)

Congrats! It looks great! I like the color combinations too. Good work!


----------



## Sustainable Joy (Nov 17, 2007)

Wow! Great looking pillow you made. 

I've never quilted... never had the desire to... but looking at your pillow I'm thinking I could make something cute like that for our couch. Now watch, I'll be a quiltaholic before the month's out!


----------



## Karen (Apr 17, 2002)

WTG, Emma!! Those are great! You're going to make a fine quilter and seamstress!!


----------

